# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Lực kéo của vitme và quán tính.

## vanlam1102

E tìm trên mạng không ra.
nên e mạo muội nhờ các cao thủ giúp e với ạ.
Ví dụ Step Torque 3 Nm. truyền động cho vitme bước 5. ( điều kiện bỏ qua tất cả ma sát ).
e cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## im_atntc

Công thức tính trực tiếp như thế nào tự nhiên em quên rồi, nhưng em có trang này cho bác tính lực kéo vitme: 
http://www.cncroutersource.com/linea...alculator.html

Kèm thêm 1 trang để đổi đơn vị torque từ Nm sang oz-in, Force từ Lb sang N để bác nhập vào trang kia:
http://www.numberfactory.com/nf%20force.htm

Qua 2 trang trên tính được: với step 3Nm, vitme 5mm + thêm hiệu suất truyền cho là 80% đi thì lực kéo là hơn 3000N, tức 300kg (tất nhiên với điều kiện step chạy tốc độ ''rùa bò'')  :Big Grin: 
Nên hồi nào giờ em chỉ nhớ trong đầu thế này cho dể nhớ:
   -- 1Nm + vitme bước 5 ==> kéo được 100kg, ( tính dư dả với hiệu suất truyền đã giảm đi còn 80% do ma sát)
   -- 1Nm + vitme bước 10 thì tất nhiên F còn 1/2 là 50kg,
   -- Cứ vậy tính tới  :Big Grin: . 
Còn lực quán tính thì em nghỉ phụ thuộc vào khối lượng bàn trượt + vận tốc chuyển động tại từng thời điểm cần tính toán.
Thanks

----------

cnclaivung, em chỉ hát, haignition, hungdn, nhatson, thanhtrung, Tuấn, vanlam1102

----------


## Khoa C3

Bỏ qua ma sát thì nghe giống bài toán bảo toàn năng lượng ở vật lý phổ thông rồi. 

Đặt các đại lượng:
- Moment động cơ: M
- Đường kính vitme: d
- Bước vitme : u
- Lực đẩy hệ chuyển động: F
- Khối lượng hệ chuyển động: m
- Gia tốc hệ: a.
Các đơn vị ở đây là met, kg, và N
Do không có ma sát nên công sinh ra để quay vitme 1 vòng = công đẩy hệ dời 1 bước

[M/(d/2)] x (pi x d) = F x u <=> 2M x pi = F x s => F = 6,28M/u.

ở đây M = 3Nm, s = 5mm = 0.005m => F =  3768(N).

Gia tốc a = F/m = 6.28M/(u x m)

Em học tới đoạn này thì cô giáo đi lấy chồng nên không biết gia tốc a này có liên quan gì tới gia tốc trong mach3 không.
Em xin hết và về chỗ ngồi ạ.

----------

Gamo, im_atntc, linhdt1121, nhatson, Thien72, thuhanoi, thuyên1982, vanlam1102

----------


## im_atntc

Bạn Khoa đi học mà sao không có lưu số đt của cô giáo ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Hồi em đi học điện thoại chưa phổ biến lắm  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Khoa C3

Ở phương trình trên em gõ thế nào mà u lại thành s  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Nên hồi nào giờ em chỉ nhớ trong đầu thế này cho dể nhớ:
>    -- 1Nm + vitme bước 5 ==> kéo được 100kg, ( tính dư dả với hiệu suất truyền đã giảm đi còn 80% do ma sát)
>    -- 1Nm + vitme bước 10 thì tất nhiên F còn 1/2 là 50kg,
>    -- Cứ vậy tính tới . 
> Còn lực quán tính thì em nghỉ phụ thuộc vào khối lượng bàn trượt + vận tốc chuyển động tại từng thời điểm cần tính toán.
> Thanks


Các bác cho em hỏi cái 1Nm là tính cho step hay servo ạ ? em thấy mấy con step ghi 8Nm trong khi servo 400w cũng chỉ 0,6Nm.
Em định kéo cái mỏ hàn 50kg theo chiều thẳng đứng, vitme bước 5, dùng con Hbsv 8Nm có cần làm đối trọng không ạ ?

Tks các bác.

----------


## nhatson

Nm là đơn vị lức nên step hay servo cũng như nhau thôi ah, ac servo thì có cont và peak trong 1 giây nửa ah, thường là gấp 2 ~ 3 lần cont

servo ac   thường là brushless 3 phase 8 pole
stepper motor thường là brushless 2 phase 50pole 

số cặp cực của step>ac servo 6 lần>  moment tốc độ thấp  step hơn servo ~6 lần

b.r

----------

haignition, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Các bác cho em hỏi cái 1Nm là tính cho step hay servo ạ ? em thấy mấy con step ghi 8Nm trong khi servo 400w cũng chỉ 0,6Nm.
> Em định kéo cái mỏ hàn 50kg theo chiều thẳng đứng, vitme bước 5, dùng con Hbsv 8Nm có cần làm đối trọng không ạ ?
> 
> Tks các bác.


   Bác Tuấn mới thăm anh em bên này ah. 
  Vấn đề của bác nên dùng cái phanh thì hay hơn đối trọng. Vì đối trọng không an toàn, và dù con động cơ + trục vít có giữ được đi chăng nữa thì về vấn đề bảo đảm an toàn cho người và thiết bị là điều cần phải làm. Theo thời gian thì động cơ và trục vít đều mòn mỏi.....

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vanlam1102

> Bỏ qua ma sát thì nghe giống bài toán bảo toàn năng lượng ở vật lý phổ thông rồi. 
> 
> Em học tới đoạn này thì cô giáo đi lấy chồng nên không biết gia tốc a này có liên quan gì tới gia tốc trong mach3 không.
> Em xin hết và về chỗ ngồi ạ.


^^ tại vì các thông số đều rõ ràng, có mỗi ma sát mỗi máy mỗi khác nhau  và khó tính đúng nên e nghĩ tính lực ra, rồi a e tùy vào kết cấu máy mà trừ % hiệu suất đi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn mới thăm anh em bên này ah. 
>   Vấn đề của bác nên dùng cái phanh thì hay hơn đối trọng. Vì đối trọng không an toàn, và dù con động cơ + trục vít có giữ được đi chăng nữa thì về vấn đề bảo đảm an toàn cho người và thiết bị là điều cần phải làm. Theo thời gian thì động cơ và trục vít đều mòn mỏi.....


thanks sếp  :Smile: 




> Nm là đơn vị lức nên step hay servo cũng như nhau thôi ah, ac servo thì có cont và peak trong 1 giây nửa ah, thường là gấp 2 ~ 3 lần cont
> 
> servo ac   thường là brushless 3 phase 8 pole
> stepper motor thường là brushless 2 phase 50pole 
> 
> số cặp cực của step>ac servo 6 lần>  moment tốc độ thấp  step hơn servo ~6 lần
> 
> b.r


Há há cái này bây giờ em mới biết, thank bác nhá. Vậy em ăn may roài, em chỉ cần mô tơ chạy max (G0 ) 700v/ph thôi ạ.
Thảo nào em thấy mấy con mô tơ 3 pha 450v/ph không hộp số nó nhỏ gọn thế  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn mới thăm anh em bên này ah. 
>   Vấn đề của bác nên dùng cái phanh thì hay hơn đối trọng. Vì đối trọng không an toàn, và dù con động cơ + trục vít có giữ được đi chăng nữa thì về vấn đề bảo đảm an toàn cho người và thiết bị là điều cần phải làm. Theo thời gian thì động cơ và trục vít đều mòn mỏi.....


Cái phanh thì em nghĩ ra roài sếp ui, tiện cái trục vít me cho thò ra khỏi gối đỡ, gắn cái phanh từ vào là xong ợ. Thank sếp nhá, hôm nào em mời xếp bia nha  :Smile: 

Còn cái cục đối trọng là như ở thang máy ấy sếp, hay mấy cái cửa lò nung dày hự nặng vãi tè mà mở lên đóng xuống bằng cơm ấy sếp. Nó có cái dòng dọc treo cái đối trọng phía sau, sếp lấy tay đẩy nhẹ là nó chạy lên, chạy xuống được rồi. 

Để em thử xem cái mô tơ nó có kéo cổ em lên được không, nếu nó không kéo được thì em làm đối trọng cũng chưa muộn ạ

----------


## Khoa C3

Con máy C của em Z nặng trên 50kg, dùng step 6Nm, lười chưa lắp đối trọng vẫn chạy tưng bừng lắm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vanlam1102

> Con máy C của em Z nặng trên 50kg, dùng step 6Nm, lười chưa lắp đối trọng vẫn chạy tưng bừng lắm.


@@ ý bác là e nó vừa chạy vừa nhảy tưng tưng đó hả haha. mà step 6Nm là loại khủng rồi còn gì.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chạy kim loại nên nó không tới mức tưng tưng như gỗ đâu, F cỡ 300 là max rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mà chạy tưng tưng được, dù nặng hơn vẫn thế , đến khi nào moment của động cơ sinh ra ở tốc độ quay đó không đủ thì em nó mất bước thôi , chứ còn kéo lên được là nó chạy tuốt, việc đối trọng nó quan trọng lắm, nếu đối trọng cân bằng thì lúc này động cơ làm việc nhẹ nhàng như ở trục X và Y ...

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em thì không rành về cơ khí lắm. Lại càng không hiểu về tính toán lực, nhưng em đã lắp một con servo 50w cho một bàn di chuyển 1.7 mét. Trục vít phi 16. Bước 10. Trọng lượng đặt trên bàn di chuyển là 80kg. Chạy liên tục 4 tiếng. Dừng nghỉ ăn cơm 1 tiếng rưõi. Rồi chạy tiếp 4 tiếng. Kết quả là êm và nhanh. Tiếc là lắp xong em chưa kịp chụp hình. Để mấy hôm nữa nếu có dịp qua chỗ đó em vào chụp lại để chứng minh.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thì không rành về cơ khí lắm. Lại càng không hiểu về tính toán lực, nhưng em đã lắp một con servo 50w cho một bàn di chuyển 1.7 mét. Trục vít phi 16. Bước 10. Trọng lượng đặt trên bàn di chuyển là 80kg. Chạy liên tục 4 tiếng. Dừng nghỉ ăn cơm 1 tiếng rưõi. Rồi chạy tiếp 4 tiếng. Kết quả là êm và nhanh. Tiếc là lắp xong em chưa kịp chụp hình. Để mấy hôm nữa nếu có dịp qua chỗ đó em vào chụp lại để chứng minh.


Theo em hiểu trục X, Y tải khác trục Z bác ợ. Em có con máy chạy trục X lực đòn bẩy tối đa khoảng 5 tấn em dùng con mô tơ một chiều có 0,75kw chạy qua hộp số 1/40 tải ngon choét. Nếu bác làm bộ trượt ngon thì đẩy tay nhẹ cái 5 tấn nó cũng chạy rồi. Các xe lò hấp bọn em làm nặng 3 tấn, chạy trên ray mà người vận hành họ cũng chỉ đẩy bằng 1 tay là di chuyển thoải mái, trong khi ấy chỉ cần trục Z nặng 50 kg mà không có vit me bác kéo tay lên được là toát mồ hôi roài.

Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi kết cấu trục Z với ạ. Em thấy có một số ảnh các bác nhà mình đưa lên, trục Z nặng gần 100 kg mà gối đỡ dùng vòng bi tròn. Sao mình không dùng vòng bi côn cho nó an toàn ạ ? Em tưởng vòng bi tròn nó không chịu lực kéo từ trên xuống tốt chứ ạ ?

Cái của này em dùng mô tơ 1kw đây ạ :

----------

Gamo, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Nam CNC

Trường hợp của bác Ngọc Anh là trục này nằm ngang làm bàn máy , việc tải trọng lớn quy ra lực cản bằng tải trọng nhân với hệ số ma sát , mà tụi này dùng thanh trượt bi thì lúc này ma sát lăn là quá bé , nên lực cản lúc này là quá bé , thử 1 phát biết liền , dùng 2 ngón tay quay visme bi nó cũng xoay được , thì con servo 50W tạo ra moment quy ra lực đẩy ngang, rồi chia hệ số ma sát .... tùm lum rồi cho bác Ngọc Anh ngồi lên bàn máy nó cũng đẩy luôn. Em khoái thực nghiệm thôi chứ bắt tìm công thức để tính em lười lắm.

trong 3 trục , cái trục Z nó hướng đất nên mới cần tính toán kỹ lực kéo lực đẩy , nếu cân bằng trọng lực tốt thì nó cũng như ông XY thôi , lúc đó chỉ cần con động cơ bé xíu cũng ok... nhưng đó chỉ là trong chuyển động với vận tốc đều không thay đổi nhưng với trọng lực nặng thì cần phải nghiên cứu về gia tốc khi chuyển động nhất là món đảo chiều tức thì và vận tốc thay đổi liên tục ( lúc này con động cơ khoẻ sẽ thấy hiệu quả liền )

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ah. Em hơi lạc đề rồi. Nhưng thấy mấy bác nhà ta cứ phải động cơ to cho yên tâm, trong khi cái bàn XY bé tý. Nói đến trục Z nó liên quan đến lực hút trái đất gì đó nữa  :Big Grin: 
 Như bác Tuấn nói là đúng, việc dùng vòng bi côn em hiểu nôm na là chống kéo ngược. Chắc bác đang sợ cái vònh bi thẳng đến một ngày nào đó nó rơi ra  :Big Grin: . Không sao, trong lúc anh em diy có gì dùng nấy nên đã có cái chốt chống tuột roài  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Trong hình ảnh ví dụ trục Z cả trăm kí nhưng nó có đối trọng thì lúc này gối đỡ nó chỉ phát huy tác dụng dao ăn vào phôi thì nó chỉ chịu phản lực dao dao gây ra thôi , trong ổ bi thì bi côn chịu tải lớn nhưng nó cũng chịu ma sát lớn ( tiếp xúc đường và tiếp xúc điểm ) , mà việc quay êm nhanh , bảo trì dễ dàng không cần tải lớn thì ổ bi dùng bi tròn ngon hơn bi côn.


      trong ổ đỡ đa số người ta dùng ổ bi 7xxx ( angular contact bearing ) nếu quan sát kỹ , nó có vành chặn bi lớn hơn 6xxx nên chịu tải cao hơn , với lại kết cấu đó nó dùng 1 cặp thì rất tốt cho việc chặn lại di chuyển dọc trục , chỉ cho xoay. Nếu tải lớn hơn em có cơ hội thấy các ổ bi chặn trong các máy công nghiệp thì mấy ổ bi này cũng giồng ổ 7xxx gì đó nhưng vành chặn bi dày hơn, viên bi lớn hơn và số lượng nhiều hơn so với 7xxx thông thường. Em chưa thấy dùng ổ bi côn dùng để chặn bao giờ ( chắc chưa có cơ hội thấy )

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, tại em không biết, cứ tưởng dùng bi thường bác ạ, thanks bác

----------


## Nam CNC

Một số ổ đỡ mua từ TQ , để giảm giá thành và chủ yếu dùng cho đồ gỗ , bên trong đã gắn sẵn 2 ổ bi 6xxx chứ không phải 7xxx , mỗi ổ 7xxx TQ cũng có gía trên 100K rồi.... do đó anh em rành cơ khí chỉ khoái ổ đỡ 2nd japan thôi , thậm chí trong đó còn có 3 vành đệm để lock chặt bi, trừ hao bi bị mòn 1 ít luôn , mấy ông japan nhà ta tính sâu xa lắm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Một số ổ đỡ mua từ TQ , để giảm giá thành và chủ yếu dùng cho đồ gỗ , bên trong đã gắn sẵn 2 ổ bi 6xxx chứ không phải 7xxx , mỗi ổ 7xxx TQ cũng có gía trên 100K rồi.... do đó anh em rành cơ khí chỉ khoái ổ đỡ 2nd japan thôi , thậm chí trong đó còn có 3 vành đệm để lock chặt bi, trừ hao bi bị mòn 1 ít luôn , mấy ông japan nhà ta tính sâu xa lắm.


Nó đây hả bác ? 

http://intechbearing.com/7000Series-...BEC7-shop.html

Hì hì cái này bây giờ em mới biết, nhìn ngoài trông ... giống bi thường bác nhỉ, nhìn kỹ thấy nó tiện lệch đi một tẹo, giá cũng ... chát lè :P

----------


## Nam CNC

Trong đây em mua chổ quen hàng 2nd japan , mấy dòng 7xxx này cũng không đắt đâu anh , em thay bạc cho spindle này toàn là 7xxx C P4 hay P5 , có mắc lắm em cũng mua chưa tới 200K , nếu biết lựa , hàng cực ngon , bi sáng bóng , không biết lựa thì về lắp vào chạy chậm cũng ồn do bề mặt bị rổ , còn bi mòn thì lắp vào chạy tốc độ nhanh bị rung.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## longdq

> Công thức tính trực tiếp như thế nào tự nhiên em quên rồi, nhưng em có trang này cho bác tính lực kéo vitme: 
> http://www.cncroutersource.com/linea...alculator.html
> 
> Kèm thêm 1 trang để đổi đơn vị torque từ Nm sang oz-in, Force từ Lb sang N để bác nhập vào trang kia:
> http://www.numberfactory.com/nf%20force.htm
> 
> Qua 2 trang trên tính được: với step 3Nm, vitme 5mm + thêm hiệu suất truyền cho là 80% đi thì lực kéo là hơn 3000N, tức 300kg (tất nhiên với điều kiện step chạy tốc độ ''rùa bò'') 
> Nên hồi nào giờ em chỉ nhớ trong đầu thế này cho dể nhớ:
>    -- 1Nm + vitme bước 5 ==> kéo được 100kg, ( tính dư dả với hiệu suất truyền đã giảm đi còn 80% do ma sát)
> ...


Bác cho hỏi là công thức này là tính lực kéo ngang hay lực kéo trượt lên - xuống của trục Z

----------


## Khoa C3

Đấy là lực kéo có phương dọc trục cây vít me, còn bác đặt vitme nằm ngửa úp hay chổng lên giời cũng thế.

----------


## solero

> Trong đây em mua chổ quen hàng 2nd japan , mấy dòng 7xxx này cũng không đắt đâu anh , em thay bạc cho spindle này toàn là 7xxx C P4 hay P5 , có mắc lắm em cũng mua chưa tới 200K , nếu biết lựa , hàng cực ngon , bi sáng bóng , không biết lựa thì về lắp vào chạy chậm cũng ồn do bề mặt bị rổ , còn bi mòn thì lắp vào chạy tốc độ nhanh bị rung.


Ý cụ là đống này? Em mua 20k/vòng ke ke

----------


## Nam CNC

vẫn còn nhiều chổ họ chưa biết mấy cái này dùng cho cái gì , vẫn có đôi lúc bán 70K/1kg hàng mới chưa xài , vậy 20K 1 vòng 2nd vẫn mắc hehehe . Thôi chúc mừng nhé , trong đây bèo nhất loại này 100K vì bãi trong đây họ biết nhiều quá rồi.

----------

solero

----------


## Tuấn

Em tìm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu cái vòng bi 7xxx này nó dạng gì mà sao nó bó được cái đầu trục vitme không cho trôi dọc trục. Cụ nào chỉ cho em biết với. Thanks

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em tìm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu cái vòng bi 7xxx này nó dạng gì mà sao nó bó được cái đầu trục vitme không cho trôi dọc trục. Cụ nào chỉ cho em biết với. Thanks


Cái vòng bi nó đâu có giữ  đâu mà bác tìm hiểu, con ốc lock ờ đầu nó giữ đấy chứ.
Mà hình như bác nêu câu hỏi để newbie tìm hiểu chứ bác có con máy trong top 4rum rồi mà

----------

Tuấn

----------


## solero

> Em tìm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu cái vòng bi 7xxx này nó dạng gì mà sao nó bó được cái đầu trục vitme không cho trôi dọc trục. Cụ nào chỉ cho em biết với. Thanks


Chắc cụ chém gió chứ sao lại không biết?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái vòng bi nó đâu có giữ  đâu mà bác tìm hiểu, con ốc lock ờ đầu nó giữ đấy chứ.
> Mà hình như bác nêu câu hỏi để newbie tìm hiểu chứ bác có con máy trong top 4rum rồi mà





> Chắc cụ chém gió chứ sao lại không biết?


Hì, em không biết thật ạ.

Tại em có 2 cây vitme cụ Nam gửi cho, có đủ cả gối đỡ rồi, em cứ thế lắp vào thôi, sợ tháo ra lợn lành lại thành lợn què  :Smile: 
Em cứ nghĩ 4 con ốc bắt mặt bích gối đỡ nó kẹp 2 cái vòng bi lại, rồi vòng bi nó có cơ cấu chi đó giống cái powerblock nên khi xiết 4 con ốc nó kẹp chặt cái cán cây vitme. Lúc nhìn ảnh cụ Kem đưa chả thấy có cái rãnh nào, hóa ra nó kẹp bằng con ốc vuông vuông ở đầu. Báo hại em mua cây thứ 3 không có ổ đỡ, lò dò đi làm 2 cái vòng bi côn lắp 2 đầu, tưởng làm thế dễ ăn hơn. May mà nó còn chạy được.

Cũng vì em bị ám ảnh bởi cái powerblock nên cái gì cũng nghĩ đến kiểu kẹp của nó. Số là em phải làm 1 cái powerblock đường kính trong 100, ngoài 165, dài cũng 165 mà em mua sắt đưa chú thợ tiện, bảo copy cái bé bé cụ Nam cho em đợt trước. 2 tuần nay em đi vắng, gọi điện về chú ấy bảo khoai lắm anh ạ, em chả tin là nó kẹp được. Sợ độ chính xác không có, kẹp vào nó chỉ kẹp được mặt trong hay mặt ngoài thôi. Oài, ước gì em có con máy tiện CNC

----------


## Gamo

> Hồi em đi học điện thoại chưa phổ biến lắm .


Bác C3 chỉ thích các em trẻ đẹp thôi :x :x :x

----------


## gchut

Fa = 2π*η1*T/Ph

η1 HIỆU SUẤT
T   MOMEN ĐỘNG CƠ (N.mm)
Ph BƯỚC VITME

----------

